# Local experience and a more serious visa: big improvement?



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

After five months of looking and looking - without any kind of high standards - I just got hired at a callcentre in the city centre (they also hire travellers I think, so they weren't too picky about visas) on my Working Holiday Visa. 

It pays well and so if they'll keep me throughout probation I should have made enough money for my partner and myself to finally be able to file for a defacto partner visa - on top of that, by then I have a month's worth of local work experience, obviously. Not much, but it beats the nothing I've been running on so far!

I was wondering if from your experience, you think it will be easier for me after that (with bridging visa/temporary partner visa and some local work experience) to get a slightly more enjoyable job? I am honestly not picky, but I have done callcentre and street fundraising for years to get me through college, I would really appreciate a change to cleaning or retail (I have experience in both, but they are generally more picky and I never get invited for an interview).

Or if there are any employers on this forum (like Dexter  ) would you consider me less of a "risk factor" with a pending partner visa and some local experience? Would it make much of a difference?


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nobody has any experience with if these circumstances make a difference?


----------

